# freezer tube poll



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

hello,
I'm torn between two options and I'm turning it over to y'all to help me decide

should I add the later season "kick plates" to the bottom of the freezer tubes or leave them as is? There are pluses and minuses to both options


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I thought they just frosted the glass around the base of the tubes. That would be a simpler task to add by masking off the upper area and airbrushing white paint from a distance, I've done that on skylights for my model railroad layout, but I'm wrong alot so it could be a plate.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I would say go with the kick plates, but only on the back of the tube. The foil may be a bit too bright. I am using some adhesive vinyl material which has the right look to it . It should work out nicely. You might also do the wiring on the freezing generator units. It is a small detail but I think it adds a lot of realism to the model.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com *


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, the "pro" would be that it would be accurate as far as keeping the deck in the "third season (space pod) version".
The con is that you wouldn't be able to see as much of the illuminated wall behind it.
Personally, I decided to leave the kick plates off.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Kick plate, without a doubt. Looks like the set piece.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I voted "no kickplate" - the way I figure it, the kickplates were missing for 2-1/2 (ish) seasons so a buildup without them is accurate for a larger period of time.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Kick plate, without a doubt. Looks like the set piece.


For now I'm on the fence, but now that I see how nice ductape's turned out I just might have to rethink this........:freak: Beautiful work as always my friend.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I voted for no kickplate based on the pics from the OP - even with the kickplate just on the backside of the tube, it's more distracting than anything else.

Bryan


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Lou, I'm not sure, but I thought the freezing tubes also had two slightly different bases. Not just pilot to first season, but later seasons had a different base than the first. If you want to be strictly accurate, you could go with the tube wrap that matches the base. Since I hate all the 3d season changes... but that's just me.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

No kick plate.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

I feel that somehow one or more of the tubes got broken during the move between the 2nd and 3rd season, and the silver plates were the patch. They had to make them all look the same, hence they were added to all of them. Funny how we never noticed that as kids (or the lack of a ceiling and lack of a hole where the ladder is etc.). I personally wouldn't add them to my kit, but that's entirely up the the modeler.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

B-9 said:


> I feel that somehow one or more of the tubes got broken during the move between the 2nd and 3rd season, and the silver plates were the patch. They had to make them all look the same, hence they were added to all of them. Funny how we never noticed that as kids (or the lack of a ceiling and lack of a hole where the ladder is etc.). I personally wouldn't add them to my kit, but that's entirely up the the modeler.


Wait..... Like the Fusion core shoot that had lights missing in the pilot and first episode???? I always thought that was a bad FX shot that ether they had no time or money to fix the dead lights and re-shoot . I can't believe the guy that designed the J2 was very happy with that depiction of his 32 window core..... After all it did get fixed later in the show, IMHO....:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*the masses have spoken*

well to be totally honest, I made like CNN and called the election early and went ahead with the non-kickplated version.

The pro is that now you can see the figures in all of their glory, the con is the lights at the bottom aren't as focused as they were with the plate to channel them

I had to do what they did on the show and remove the Astrogator, so I could get the camera in postion to take the pictures. Lens flares, much?

Dangerously close to closing it all up

and it looks like I've got john and Don in the swapped positions. Don't know if I'm going to change that. If you saw how much epoxy was holding it all together, you'd understand.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think I like it without the kick plates too...I'd rather see more of the figures anyway. Either way is acceptable depending on which season your watching.

btw: Looks GREAT Lou!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good call with no kick plates. I like seeing the detail below and figures really add to the tubes.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's looking great, Lou!

Glad you took my advice


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Great Job, Lou! I love seeing those figures in the tubes!

I seem to have missed the boat on shipping these figures... hoping the caster will get them to me soon. to me soon. to me soon. to me soo

Drew


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

drewid142 said:


> Great Job, Lou! I love seeing those figures in the tubes!
> 
> I seem to have missed the boat on shipping these figures... hoping the caster will get them to me soon. to me soon. to me soon. to me soo
> 
> Drew


 
Just as soon as you announce them on your site, I'll be ordering a set for my second Jupiter II. :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Seaview... Glad... even relieved to hear it!

Lou... I agree completely with the choice to leave out the kick plate... if and when I do my own build I may choose to do a hybrid... with a kick plate on the back half of the tube, but none on the front... but many here would be offended... while others would chime in with the "it's YOUR model, dude!" You build is looking super! I assume we will get to oggle it at the fest!

Drew


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> hello,
> I'm torn between two options and I'm turning it over to y'all to help me decide
> 
> should I add the later season "kick plates" to the bottom of the freezer tubes or leave them as is? There are pluses and minuses to both options


You could also compromise and use the 2nd season version of the kick plates, such as the ones seen in "The Mechanical Men", which were only 12" high, compared to the 18" 3rd season versions.

Gary


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you made the right choice, Lou - It looks beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

No kickplate, neither yellow reels on the navigational tape recorder.

And still, no to the astrogator's mini-jupiter like a barbershop pole. This particular detail always sounded for me as a prelude of what was to come, I mean, the total metamorphose of the serie into that strange, campy world that we saw in the scenarios of Batman TV show.

OK. OK. The spiral green line makes easier to see the rotation of the disc. :wave:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

drewid142 said:


> Great Job, Lou! I love seeing those figures in the tubes!
> 
> I seem to have missed the boat on shipping these figures... hoping the caster will get them to me soon. to me soon. to me soon. to me soo
> 
> Drew


Well you'll have two confirmed orders for the sets as soon as they are available! The tubes sets and the casual poses!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well to be totally honest, I made like CNN and called the election early and went ahead with the non-kickplated version.
> 
> The pro is that now you can see the figures in all of their glory, the con is the lights at the bottom aren't as focused as they were with the plate to channel them
> 
> ...


All I can say is "Wow!"


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> well to be totally honest, I made like CNN and called the election early and went ahead with the non-kickplated version.
> 
> The pro is that now you can see the figures in all of their glory, the con is the lights at the bottom aren't as focused as they were with the plate to channel them
> 
> ...


Nice Looking Set Up! :wave:


----------

